# Dimensions of Mazzer Super Jolly



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm just trying to make some space for the future grinder.

Does anyone know what are the dimensions of a Super Jolly without the hopper? Just checking height.


----------



## dabac (Oct 2, 2013)

Around 35(H) x 26(W) x 40(D) cm without the hopper.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Cheers for that. I was just trying to gauge if I needed to higher the shelf above the coffee corner. I think I've got 50cm height wise.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Urbs - I've got exactly 50cm's. My SJ with lens hood hopper fits nicely. I think you'd struggle with any other hopper.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Cheers Daren. I was thinking of running it without the hopper or with a camera hood.

Do you use an old tamper to rest on the bean.

I've got a made by knock flat 58.35 but it almost seems too good to use if for that. Makes me wish I'd not sold my 1st Motta.

Might resort to the plastic crap one.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

if you need a lens hood and a motta i have them clive


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You still doing a batch of adjustment levers Dave?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I could do with a couple of these too actually if so?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Cheers CC I may well take you up on that.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Cheers Daren. I was thinking of running it without the hopper or with a camera hood.
> 
> Do you use an old tamper to rest on the bean.
> 
> ...


I use my old Knock tamper as a weight - I never use it anyway for tamping so at least it's not going to waste. To be honest you could put anything in the neck - an old basket would do the job. It just stops the beans popcorning out.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Basket is my weapon of choice these days.


----------

